# India Travel Insurance for over 75s



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

Which is the best insurance company for worldwide and Eoropean travelinsurance for over 75s

We are going to India in January ...so far Insure and Go is a possibility

All suggestions welcom

Brian


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I have used Saga


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm still under 65 (just), but have had a stroke, so getting cover is far from easy. I have recently arranged insurance for a trip to USA and got insurance from Age UK, who were excellent to deal with and beat the only two others who would quote me by a mile.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Whichever insurance company you choose, make sure you know the cover you have taken out, and it covers everything you need it to.

It cost a lot of money to get you back to the UK on a medical plane if your not insured.

I dont wish to be negative, but I would prefer to pay extra to ensure all is covered


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Lloyds Bank Gold card covers you up to 80 I think for overseas holiday insurance and it is free!
Alan


----------



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

I always use Staysure they only do it for over 55s I think they do include some minor illness for no extra e.g high blood pressure, I have found them one of the cheapest and you can add things on seperate, also they do long stay.


----------

